
Carrier will let basically any competent criminal hijack your phone number - srathi
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/01/14/princeton-sim-swap-hijacking-phone-numbers-paper/
======
ncmncm
Should say "Carriers". 'Coz all the carriers they tried did.

